# Registration help



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I was just filling out the alternative registration form for my kayak and had a few questions. First, do I really need it signed by a notary if I just bought it from bass pro? Also, do I have to include proof of ownership of some kind? Thanks for any help


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I didnt mess with a notary. It should of came with a card with the boat identification number on it. Thats what I took with me and had no problems getting registered.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

You will need your receipt and hull id number. Notary not necessary. You may want to take a pic of your hull ID on your phone. It's handy to have in case you need it.


----------



## gsuidiot (Nov 8, 2013)

I mailed the application, a check and the receipt from bass pro to the office and had the registration (and my receipt) returned in about 5 days. Pretty simple.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Just did mine. Sent a copy of the receipt, copy of certificate of origin (on the back of the booklet they give you with the kayak) , and the check and form. Got it back in one week.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I didnt do any mailing I just went to my local boat registry office. Which for me was East Fork lake.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys that is just what I needed to know


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok so I ended up getting mine registered at the BmV. They didn't know anything about the alternative regustration( big red rectangle) so I ended up getting the regular boat sticker( blue square). They said they would mail me the numbers. So do I really need to put the numbers on both sides of the kayak? Seems like a lot of stickers. I am hoping to get the yak on the water for the first time this Saturday.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep...since you went that route unfortunately. I have registered all mine (new and used) at my local Gander mountain and got the alternate registration sticker.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

What gander mtn ? I wanna go there. I thought only watercraft offices did the alternate. 


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodya (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's the gospel:

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/alternative

"You can get newly assigned Alternative Registrations through the mail or in person from any Watercraft office."


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

#409 Gander Mountain - Columbus #192
5388 Westpointe Plaza Drive
Columbus, OH 43228
(614) 921-2223


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

If you click on the link that posted, click on your county you will see all of the offices/locations.


----------



## woodya (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes. The link I provided has a list of all the places you can get your boat/kayak registered but, if you want the Alternative Registration you MUST go to an Ohio DNR Watercraft office.

Here's a link with those office locations. In some areas they are not next door!

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/offices

Hopefully this clears this up.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have three kayaks. Two used, One brand new. ALL have Alt regs. The two used were title transferred to my name when I bought them and when the alt regs expired I was given new alt reg sticker @ Gander Mtn. The new kayak I bought from Austin Kayak was registered and an alt sticker were purchased @ Gander Mtn. So unless rules have changed in the last year...all were done not at a "watercraft office."


----------



## woodya (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm...that's interesting.
That might be the answer. The rules might have changed.
I bought two kayaks last September and the information I've posted was what the Div of Watercraft told me. Actually, my local registrar told me at that time they couldn't do an Alternative Registration.
It would be more convenient to be able to go to any registrar. I don't understand the reasoning behind this.
Anymore, as with almost anything in life it's best to call first...and get their name! 
It's about time the great state of Ohio gets their act together. Read the posts about missing outboard motor titles! Sheesh! Depending on who you talk to at the Title offices you'll get a different story.
Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------

